# Bonjour à tous besion d'aide mail IPAD2



## MONTRSUP (15 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,voila mon problème c'est mettre en place mon email mais je n'arrive pas ,quand je vais dans ,ajouter un compte ,ensuite clique autre,comment fait la procédure svp,j'ai les élements serveur SMTP serveur POP3 je mais cela ou merçi de vos réponse à bientot.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Juillet 2011)

Quand tu auras entré les infos de cette première fenêtre et que tu auras validé en cliquant sur suivant (en haut à gauche), une autre fenêtre s'ouvrira pour entrer les infos complémentaires (serveur entrant, sortant....)


----------



## MONTRSUP (15 Juillet 2011)

merçi beaucoup,serveur reception pop3, serveur envoi smtp,je viens de le faire mais il marque impossible de relever le courrier le non ou le mot de passe est incorrect, pourtant j'ai bien regardé que faire svp merçi


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Juillet 2011)

Moi, je ne mets pas de mot de passe !


----------



## MONTRSUP (15 Juillet 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Moi, je ne mets pas de mot de passe !



Oui,si je ne met pas de mot de passe au serveur d'envoi ,je n'arrive pas à aller sur suivant couleur ,


----------

